
Penn study demonstrates wearable sensors to detect firearm use - ErikRogneby
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-09/uop-psd090314.php#.VAd-5MM7gh8.hackernews
======
ErikRogneby
"It turns out that gunshots are highly distinctive events when viewed from the
perspective of the human wrist," \- one of those things that you probably
don't need a research grant to figure out...

Interesting approach regardless.

